# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  .exe in microcontroller

## notaboo

καλησπερα σε ολους,εχω μια ερωτηση και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας,
εχω ενα προγραμμα και θα ηθελα να το κλειδωσω με ενα pic controller (? )
εχει κανεις φιλος καποια ιδεα επανω σε αυτο? το κυριως προγραμα θα ειναι στον υπολογιστη (win xp pro ) kai to .exe κλειδωμενο με καποιο τροπο
στο pic controller , ευχαριστω.

----------


## billtech

.exe η Hex?

----------


## HFProject

Το πρόγραμμα το έχεις γράψει εσύ ?

----------


## leosedf

Θέλει να φτιάξει dongle δηλαδή.
Μια λύση είναι η Cyberflex e-gate και είναι φτηνή. Προς το παρόν δεν έχω δεί εφαρμογή σπασμένη. http://www.gemalto.com/
H άλλη λύση είναι το rokey http://www.rockey.com.my/index.php
Εχει πολλά βασικά.

Μια software λύση είναι το execryptor http://www.strongbit.com/execryptor.asp πολύ δυνατή μέθοδος.

Τώρα για PIC μάλλον πρέπει να φτιάξεις δική σου μέθοδο. Πρώτα USB επικοινωνία και μετά τα άλλα. Αν και έχει δείξει καθαρά οτι όσοι προσπάθησαν με PIC και ATmega μέσα σε πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα η εφαρμογή βρέθηκε σπασμένη.

----------


## navar

τα κλασικα hasp ? το alladin ?

----------


## leosedf

Θα προσπαθούσα να τα αποφύγω γιατι κυκλοφορούν αμέτρητα emulators και dumpers για τα συγκεκριμένα όπως και για sentinel.
Η θα προσπαθούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω και δεύτερη προστασία μέσω software οπως themida, execryptor.
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πολλά άλλα dongles και πολλά έχουν αποδειχθεί οτι είναι ασφαλής εδώ και καιρό δοκιμασμένα σε προιόντα που σίγουρα είχαν λόγο να σπαστούν.

----------


## navar

βασικά όλο το θέμα και η λύση στο πρόβλημα σου , και γενικά στο πρόβλημα όποιου φτιάχνει software και θέλει να το κλειδώσει είναι η εξής !!!
κόστος πώλησης / απήχηση !!!
αν μιλάμε για πολύ εξιζητημένο software χωρις ιδιαίτερη απήχηση , δύσκολο κάποιος θα μπει στην διαδικασία να το crackαρει !!! μιας και δεν θα έχει κονόμα  αν ειναι να το πουλήσει σπασμένο σε 2-3 ατομα!!! και ύστερα είναι θέμα τιμής ,πόσο θα κοστίζει ? θα αξίζει να πουληθεί σπασμένο ??
βλέπεις π.χ ελληνικα λογιστικά προγράμματα που μπορεί να πουλάνε εκατοντάδες άδειες και να είναι και πανάκριβα, αλλα ακόμα δεν τα έχουν crackarei !!!!

----------


## klik

> ...
> αν μιλάμε για πολύ εξιζητημένο software χωρις ιδιαίτερη απήχηση , δύσκολο κάποιος θα μπει στην διαδικασία να το crackαρει !!! ...



Μπαίνει σε διαδικασία μια χαρά, απλά αυτά τα προγράμματα είναι ακριβά και δεν μπαίνουν σπασμένα σε τορεντσ/ε-μουλάρια/γαιδάρους κλπ αλλά πάνε χέρι-χέρι (και πολλές φορές με κλειδωμένο σπαστήρι  :Smile:  )





> π.χ ελληνικα λογιστικά προγράμματα που μπορεί να πουλάνε εκατοντάδες άδειες και να είναι και πανάκριβα, αλλα ακόμα δεν τα έχουν crackarei !!!!



 σπάνε πολύ εύκολα, αλλά έχεις την εφορία εκεί...για μπάστακα...

--------- έχω κάποιες προτάσεις στο μυαλό μου, αλλά ο topic starter δεν έχει δώσει διευκρινήσεις οπότε τζάμπα θα πάνε...

----------


## navar

> σπάνε πολύ εύκολα, αλλά έχεις την εφορία εκεί...για μπάστακα...



  βασικά εκεί σε καίει και το support μιας και αμα έχεις κανένα βαρβάτο λογισμικό ERP η κάποιο που σου βγάζει συγκεντροτικες κλπ κλπ
χρειάζεσαι οποσδήποτε και τα updates της μαμας ετερείας για να δυμβαδίζεις με τον εκάστοτε νομοθετικό πλαίσιο και της εγκυκλίους της εφορίας !!! πράγματα που μερικές φορές αλλάζουν άρδειν 2-3 φορές τον χρόνο !

----------


## mariosm

Notaboo αν το exe το εχεις γραψει εσυ τοτε υπαρχει τροπος να κλειδωσεις καλα με pic. Αν δεν το εχεις γραψει εσυ τοτε ξεχασε το γιατι δεν υπαρχει κανενας απολυτως τροπος.

----------


## navar

στο θέμα μας τώρα !!!!
συμπαθητικές λύσεις !!! 
1) απαιτείς ενεργοποιήση προοιόντος την οποία γίνεται σε συνάρτηση με 3 νούμερα !!! α) αρχικό κλειδί εγκατάστασης β) ενας αριθμός που παράγεται μετά την εγκατάσταση και είναι συνάρτηση του κλειδιού εγκατάστασης και του hardware του μηχανήματος γ) ο πελάτης σου δίνει αυτά τα 2 νουμεράκια και εσυ του κάνεις generate ενα κλειδάκι που είναι συνάρτηση των παραπάνω 2 !


2)έλεγχος γνησιότητας μεσω νετ. στηνεις μία βάση δεδομένων με τα κλειδια που έχεις πουλήσει σε δικό σου server και κάθε φορα που ξεκινάει μια εγκατάσταση σου , ελέγχει αν έχει original κλειδάκι και αν αυτό χρησιμοποιείτε !(μεγάλο ελλάτωμα, offline δεν θα δουλέυει το πρόγραμμα)

κάτι ακόμα που μπορείς να κάνεις να ειναι να monitorαρεις το hardware έτσι όταν αλλάζει κάτι σημαντικο (cpu,mobo,mac adrress) να ζητάει ξανά ενεργοποίηση !!! βασικό βήμα μιας και τα προγράμματα δεν σπάζονατι συνύθως σε υπολογιστή πελάτη σου . και άν αλλάξει pc θα κλειδώσει !!! ύστερα απο την λίγη θεωρία που ξέρω, για να σπάσει κάτι πρέπει να το έχεις και στις δύο μορφές (κλειδωμένο-ξεκλείδωτο ) για να κάνεις τισ συγκρίσεις ανάμεσα στισ δύο καταστασεις και να βρείσ άκρη με το hex που είναι ο έλεγχος και να τον προσπελάσεις !

----------


## notaboo

παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ για της απαντησεις , συγνωμη που αργησα να σας ευχαριστησω αλλα ανωτερα βια δεν μπορεσα να μπω ιντερνετ,σας ευχαριστω και παλι.καθε ιδεα δεκτη!

----------

